# GUNS!



## Kiva19 (Mar 13, 2010)

So, how many of you own a gun or 20? Feel free to post pics, or just give a list! I own only three: 

1) Sig Sauer SP2022 9mm
2) Springfield Armory .45 Mil Spec 
3) Smith and Wesson M&P15 OR 5.56mm 

I'll post some pics when I'm not at work, or later when I feel like it! ^^


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiva19 said:


> So, how many of you own a gun or 20? Feel free to post pics, or just give a list!



A list?  I'd be typing for most of the rest of the week.   My collection is quite large.  Suffice to say I have all of the popular pistol actions (breach, revolving, autos) and calibers and all of the common rifle actions (bolt, hinge, semi, pump, lever) and calibers.  For shot guns, I'm a bit of a snob, my preference running to box-lock O/U's with 26 or 32" tubes in the four competitive skeet gauges; but there's a slew of pumps and semi's in the safes.  The only thing that is really missing is black powder guns.  Too much of a mess.  Two of my custom target rifles are posted in my scraps.  Both built by me.

You'll see some of my paintball collection too.

The Sig SP2022 is prohibited in Canada, by barrel length, but I enjoy my P226 and P220's.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2010)

Just one, inherited from my grandfather:
Mosin-Nagant 1944 Carbine

Pic:
http://www.mosinnagant.net/images/m44hardlaminateed.jpg


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 13, 2010)

I only own one. A Remington 1100 shotgun.

http://www.remington.com/product-families/firearms/shotgun-families/autoloading-model-1100.aspx


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I only own one. A Remington 1100 shotgun.



My first skeet gun was an 1100, with a straight English grip.  Awesome to shoulder and point.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

.22 bolt-action
I shoot squirrels with it


----------



## bozzles (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't own a gun and I have absolutely no use for one.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2010)

H&R Sportsman Model 999 .22lr
Charter Arms .38 special snubnosed revolver

I like guns.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't own any yet, might get a few nice ones when I become of age.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> My first skeet gun was an 1100, with a straight English grip. Awesome to shoulder and point.


 
Ya, it is. My dad gave it to me, it's kind of a family heirloom lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

I own a Remington 870 20 gauge. Its a 6 shot that way it doesn't destroy game or blow a hole in a neighbors wall and kill them.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/999613744/Guns/Shotguns/Remington-Shotguns/Pump/Hunting/Remington_870_Wingmaster_12_Gauge.htm#

I want that ^.

"This...This is my BOOMSTICK! It's a 12 gauge double-barreled Remington, S-Mart's top of the line. You can find it in the sporting goods department."


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> http://www.gunemporium.net/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3296
> 
> I want that ^.


I heard you could shoot rainbows from your ass :V
I want a gun, but something small, and classy


----------



## Skittle (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I heard you could shoot rainbows from your ass :V
> I want a gun, but something small, and classy


O: Who told you that one? Blame LeeLee for that!

Ffft. That will be a display piece really. A reason for me to quote Army of Darkness, all the time.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 13, 2010)

1) AK74 custom
2) 12 gauge S&W shotgun
3) .30 cal hallow point revolver
4) .45 Hallow point S&W 1911
5) Colt .45
6) Glock .45
7) Glock 9mm
8 ) AR-15 
9) Saturday night special type .22 with hallow points

Most of my hallows are old school steel tips*

And a few other hunting ones :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> http://www.gunsamerica.com/999613744/Guns/Shotguns/Remington-Shotguns/Pump/Hunting/Remington_870_Wingmaster_12_Gauge.htm#
> 
> I want that ^.
> 
> "This...This is my BOOMSTICK! It's a 12 gauge double-barreled Remington, S-Mart's top of the line. You can find it in the sporting goods department."


Your fascination with bruce campbell is strangely arousing...



EdieFantabulous said:


> I heard you could shoot rainbows from your ass :V
> I want a gun, but something small, and classy


 
What's the point in getting a "classy" gun?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2010)

1 )  1909-made Savage 1907 Pocket Pistol

2 )  1938-made Winchester Model 61

3 )  1954-made Smith & Wesson Highway Patrolman

4 )  Crosman Model 600

5 )  Daisy Model 188

6 )  Beeman/Webley Tempest

7 )  Beeman P1 Magnum

8 )  Eagle Arms EA-15

9 )  Walther PPKs CO2

Oops, almost forgot!

10 )  JC Higgins Model 20


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> What's the point in getting a "classy" gun?


The point is to keep me looking fabulous, of course the gun would have to be effective as well, some sort of revolver would be nice.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Your fascination with bruce campbell is strangely arousing...


It's mostly the Evil Dead trilogy and anything to do with it.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The point is to keep me looking fabulous, of course the gun would have to be effective as well, some sort of revolver would be nice.


Get a S&W .500, nothing says class like being able to blow through body armor. :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> It's mostly the Evil Dead trilogy and anything to do with it.


 
I still find it arousing. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The point is to keep me looking fabulous, *of course the gun would have to be effective as well*, some sort of revolver would be nice.



I know it's not small, but it is classy.  And effective:

http://www.3luxe.com/best_ofs/Revolvers/Freedom_Arms_Model_83


----------



## Wreth (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah I have a GAU-8/A Avenger I like to use for hunting.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I heard you could shoot rainbows from your ass :V
> I want a gun, but something small, and classy


 





That.

Ruger Charger .22lr

I know a person that converted one of these to full auto.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Get a S&W .500, nothing says class like being able to blow through body armor. :V





Roose Hurro said:


> I know it's not small, but it is classy.  And effective:
> 
> http://www.3luxe.com/best_ofs/Revolvers/Freedom_Arms_Model_83





JesusFish said:


> That.
> 
> Ruger Charger .22lr
> 
> I know a person that converted one of these to full auto.


These three, I would get them all


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Get a S&W .500, nothing says class like being able to blow through body armor. :V



You mean blow through an elephant? I've seen the ballistics of that gun.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You mean blow through an elephant? I've seen the ballistics of that gun.


 
I've fired one.


----------



## Kiva19 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm mostly into guns meant for self defense. That is to say, I'm not really into hunting much, so I don't purchase any rifles or shotguns intended for that purpose =P 

You don't need something as bulky and heavy as a S&W 500 to punch through most soft body armor. The FN Five-seveN shoots the same round as the P90 (5.7x28 mm), which was specifically designed to defeat body armor. It is an ugly handgun, but it'll do the job! =P


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> I've fired one.



We see them all the time at the range, often for sale.  



Kiva19 said:


> which was specifically designed to defeat body armor. It is an ugly handgun, but it'll do the job! =P



Pretty much any rifle round will defeat body armor and some ballistic plate.  We don't tell the anti's this, and they don't care anyway.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> We see them all the time at the range, often for sale.


 
Most people want it for the power, and then decide it's to much of a hassle or they don't like the kick, at least that's from my exsperience with people who own them.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Most people want it for the power, and then decide it's to much of a hassle or they don't like the kick, at least that's from my exsperience with people who own them.



The range I help run is an indoor range...muzzel blast can be an issues in an enclosed concrete tube...even with plugs and muffs. That and the $2 a shot.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The range I help run is an indoor range...muzzel blast can be an issues in an enclosed concrete tube...even with plugs and muffs. That and the $2 a shot.


 
They're kinda pricey in the long run, I prefer .44 magnum anyway.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> They're kinda pricey in the long run, I prefer .44 magnum anyway.



Yes. When were you going to go shooting elephants anyway?


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Just one, inherited from my grandfather:
> Mosin-Nagant 1944 Carbine
> 
> Pic:
> http://www.mosinnagant.net/images/m44hardlaminateed.jpg



Great weapon!

On topic, I think its so great that my fellow Americans are practicing their god giving right's to defend their home and freedom.

While this is a rather nuance issue, im joining the military because I feel that by the time I have a chance to defend myself with a weapon, its already too late and the bombs are falling. Gotta defend the homefront, not the front of my home. Lol 

Do I own any automated weapons? No.

If I was looking for something though, ide say that a carbine would be one of my first choices.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Great weapon!
> 
> On topic, I think its so great that my fellow Americans are practicing their god giving right's to defend their home and freedom.
> 
> ...


 
I think I love you...


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> On topic, I think its so great that my fellow Americans are practicing their god giving right's to defend their home and freedom.



*cough* Canadian *cough*

The irony of advocating a Soviet bloc carbine for homeland defense is rather, ironic, no?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> *cough* Canadian *cough*
> 
> The irony of advocating a Soviet bloc carbine for homeland defense is rather, ironic, no?



Whats this "Canadian" I keep hearing about? A new fad online? 

Indeed it is ironic.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

How can you get so many weapons.
I don't own one, but I am a sniper rifles lover. Really, the 50. Caliber bullet has the size of a penis! It's huge! One flying around is one less head.
Other than that, I don't look at other weapons. I like explosives.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> *How can you get so many weapons*.
> I don't own one, but I am a sniper rifles lover. Really, the 50. Caliber bullet has the size of a penis! It's huge! One flying around is one less head.
> Other than that, I don't look at other weapons. I like explosives.



My father got a lot from his dad...since he was literally Air Force counter intelligence, in a time of the cold war, his job was to track spies here in the United States.


>.> We have an armory.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> My father got a lot from his dad...since he was literally Air Force counter intelligence, in a time of the cold war, his job was to track spies here in the United States.
> 
> 
> >.> We have an armory.



Start a war with your neighburs.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Start a war with your neighburs.



Great idea! I have considered it...dumb neighbor throws a fit if I park a inch in their supposive zone in the street. The only problem would be the others with guns.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd love to start buying guns when I'm of legal age.

I love old Soviet pattern weapons, m16 platform are nice, mp5 models I like in general, and old bolt action rifles like the Mauser 98k are awesome. Not too much of a pistol person. A 9mm Beretta M9 will do, I like how they look and feel.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd love to start buying guns when I'm of legal age.
> 
> I love old Soviet pattern weapons, m16 platform are nice, mp5 models I like in general, and old bolt action rifles like the Mauser 98k are awesome. Not too much of a pistol person. A 9mm Beretta M9 will do, I like how they look and feel.


 
My cousin bought a 1944 Mauser 98k carbine, had nazi symbols on it and everything.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> My cousin bought a 1944 Mauser 98k carbine, had nazi symbols on it and everything.



I want that... *droops over piece of history*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How can you get so many weapons.
> I don't own one, but I am a sniper rifles lover. Really, *the 50. Caliber bullet has the size of a penis*! It's huge! One flying around is one less head.
> Other than that, I don't look at other weapons. I like explosives.



Wow... you must have a reeeally _small_ penis.........   >.<


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want that... *droops over piece of history*


Guess how much he sold it for... 150 bucks...


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Guess how much he sold it for... 150 bucks...



Brb suicide


----------



## Lobar (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I know it's not small, but it is classy.  And effective:
> 
> http://www.3luxe.com/best_ofs/Revolvers/Freedom_Arms_Model_83



That's what you're recommending to a first-time gun owner?  A $2000 giant single-action .454 Casull revolver?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's what you're recommending to a first-time gun owner?  A $2000 giant single-action .454 Casull revolver?



Yeah... thats a bit excessive.

Everyone should shoot a .22 long rifle first. Many people get angry when I recommend this, but first time shooters need experience. They can work their way up in caliber the more experienced they get.

Right now, I am most comfortable with a 9mm. Trying to decide if I want a Beretta 92 or a Taurus PT92. The main difference is the allocation of the safety on the slide and frame.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's what you're recommending to a first-time gun owner?  A $2000 giant single-action .454 Casull revolver?



The second specification was for something "classy" and the third spec was for something "effective"... nothing more classy than a single-action, and nothing more effective than a .454 Casull.  (Really, anything over that is... well... overkill.)


----------



## Lobar (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> The second specification was for something "classy" and the third spec was for something "effective"... nothing more classy than a single-action, and *nothing more effective than a .454 Casull*.  (Really, anything over that is... well... overkill.)



...provided a newbie managed to keep that monster on target, and didn't forget to cock the hammer in a crisis situation.

Newbies should stick to .22LR, then get a .357 magnum and continue practicing with .38 special.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...provided a newbie managed to keep that monster on target, and didn't forget to cock the hammer in a crisis situation.
> 
> Newbies should stick to .22LR, then get a .357 magnum and continue practicing with .38 special.



Well, a .454 Casull can be loaded with the 45 Colt, 45 Schofield or 45 Cowboy cartridges, if you want something with differing levels of mild.  But yes, the ol' .22LR, good both for newbies and oldies.  I already have a .357 loaded with .38 Specials.  Nothing wrong with that, either.

Oh, and that's a pretty spiffy new avatar, as well...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, a .454 Casull can be loaded with the 45 Colt, 45 Schofield or 45 Cowboy cartridges, if you want something with differing levels of mild.  But yes, the ol' .22LR, good both for newbies and oldies.  I already have a .357 loaded with .38 Specials.  Nothing wrong with that, either.
> 
> Oh, and that's a pretty spiffy new avatar, as well...



.45 colt is still comparable to .357 magnum in terms of recoil, and I don't know where would you even _get_ .45 Schofield, though I suppose it would make a decent newbie round if you could find it.  I haven't even heard of .45 Cowboy, and apparently wikipedia hasn't either.

As for the avatar, it comes from the generous and talented Ratte. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Guns are illegal in this country. ;~;


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> .45 colt is still comparable to .357 magnum in terms of recoil, and I don't know where would you even _get_ .45 Schofield, though I suppose it would make a decent newbie round if you could find it.  *I haven't even heard of .45 Cowboy, and apparently wikipedia hasn't either.*
> 
> As for the avatar, it comes from the generous and talented Ratte. :3



Okay, here you go on the ammo, then:  http://www.cowboy45special.com/cowboy45brass.html ... it's actually called .45 Special, my bad.

Ratte does good work!  Hope you thanked her profusely.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Wow... you must have a reeeally _small_ penis.........   >.<


I'm just kidding. It was to compare between your penis you the bullet.
Though, what is it was shooting dildos?


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> *cough* Canadian *cough*
> 
> The irony of advocating a Soviet bloc carbine for homeland defense is rather, ironic, no?



We share a continent, sir. Even Canada knows that if we goes does, so does mapleland.

Anyway, regardless of its make, the carbine kills nachteez, all the work I need it to do.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How can you get so many weapons?



20+ years of buying, selling and trading help.  If you're in the recreational shooting community, its easier to see and get deals.   Gun clubs tend to be a tad fraternal too (although its less of a gender thing), you'll buy and sell to a club member because you know them, compared to a complete stranger.  And your shooting buddies will watch out for things you're looking for at gun shows and pass on hints and leads.



cronlv16 said:


> We share a continent, sir. Even Canada knows that if we goes does, so does mapleland.



We have enough .303 SMLE's to go around.  We'll share.   Oddly, the No.4 SMLE is still the service rifle of choice for the Canadian Rangers, our Arctic Scouts.



Wyldfyre said:


> Guns are illegal in this country. ;~;



Not quite.  Some of the best Clays shooting in the world is in the UK.  And we continue to send our DCRA teams to Bisley every year to kick Limy ass.   Its just pistols that are illegal, and some semi's.  I believe the UK pistol team still practices...in Calais.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 14, 2010)

1) 22 rifle from the 50s or 60s that holds 15 rounds and will work as a single shot or semi auto. The best part of this gun is that it will fire any 22 round (short, long, long rifle)
2) Thompson SMG with box clip, cops took the drum, I never get to fire this one since it's so loud and full auto. 
3) Chinese 7.62 pistol, it will jam sometimes but for target shooting it's ok.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> 20+ years of buying, selling and trading help.  If you're in the recreational shooting community, its easier to see and get deals.   Gun clubs tend to be a tad fraternal too (although its less of a gender thing), you'll buy and sell to a club member because you know them, compared to a complete stranger.  And your shooting buddies will watch out for things you're looking for at gun shows and pass on hints and leads.



Hmm... It sounds as if we you were talking about greens from Australia.
That's quite a lot of time you are trading weaponary - how old are you?
I don't think I will get into the shooting community too fast, as it's illegal to hold weaponnary without license, and that's not like I will put special weaponary like mines, artilliry, explosives and sniper rifles - I am not a terrorist. 
I don't like old weaponary, I like new and fresh weaponary. Recoil less sniper rifles, urban assault rifles and lightweight pistols. I don't know much about calibers and such. Not even about many models. I know that I like the oridinary M4 Carbine, the Barret 50. Caliber, the XM307, the TAR21 and some types of artilliry - I love them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Every time I see a gun shop in a mall on American TV, I get a little more horrified inside.

Just _there_, like, between Starbucks and a toy shop. D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Every time I see a gun shop in a mall on American TV, I get a little more horrified inside.
> 
> Just _there_, like, between Starbucks and a toy shop. D:


Hehe, what does Starbucks sell? Coffee?
I don't like the fact that it's legal to hold them.
I say that like here, you need a license and that's good.



grrside said:


> Are all furries in this forum from USA? It's illegal to own them in my country... and I don't want anyway.
> 
> Why do you want weapons for? I don't see any good thing you can do with them.


I am not from the USA, I am the nice and friendly blood lover Israeli.
Like I said, you must have a license.
The only use I see for weapons is protecting myself or murdering the ones that need to be deleted.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> Ok, I don't understand the conflicts in that regions though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't feel hate anymore.
I can only feel depression and vain.


----------



## hlfb (Mar 14, 2010)

My daily driver is a Glock 22.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> Are all furries in this forum from USA? It's illegal to own them in my country... and I don't want anyway.
> 
> Why do you want weapons for? I don't see any good thing you can do with them.


 shooting "cans"  home defence, hunting. or just collecting them. sorry you can't own them where you are.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm just kidding. It was to compare between your penis you the bullet.
> *Though, what is it was shooting dildos?*



I don't know... I've never shot my dildo.




Irreverent said:


> *We have enough .303 SMLE's to go around.* We'll share.   Oddly, the No.4 SMLE is still the service rifle of choice for the Canadian Rangers, our Arctic Scouts.



Great!  Could you send me one?  Thanks!  Many years ago, I sold the one I bought and restored (cleaned up the metal and refinished the stock... it was groady with old cosmoline and junk) before I could shoot it, and I no longer have my Jungle Carbine (sold that one, too, for shame).




Harebelle said:


> Every time I see *a gun shop in a mall* on American TV, I get a little more horrified inside.
> 
> Just _there_, like, between Starbucks and a toy shop. D:



Where'd you ever see a gun shop in a mall?  I've never seen one (on tv or in person) or heard of one in a mall... and I LIVE in America!




grrside said:


> Are all furries in this forum from USA? It's illegal to own them in my country... and I don't want anyway.
> 
> Why do you want weapons for? *I don't see any good thing you can do with them.*



Well, I could win a gold medal in the Olympics, for one.  Recycle my aluminum cans as targets, getting more use out of them before they're recycled a second time.  I can turn dirt clods into valuable soil.  And I can spend an afternoon relaxing at the range, learning the discipline of breath control and trigger squeeze, so I can put bullet holes on target close enough to touch, if not put one bullet hole on top of another.  I can also put food on the table, fresh meat I can't get in a supermarket (rabbit, yum).




hlfb said:


> My daily driver is a Glock 22.



So... what make and model of car do you shoot with?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The only use I see for weapons is protecting myself or murdering the ones that need to be deleted.



Palestinians? :V



Roose Hurro said:


> Where'd you ever see a gun shop in a mall?  I've never seen one (on tv or in person) or heard of one in a mall... and I LIVE in America!



Maybe a strip mall?  I've seen 'em there...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Maybe a strip mall?  I've seen 'em there...



Well, California isn't friendly towards gunshops... though, now that you mention "strip mall", there is a gunshop I know of on the corner of Auburn and Watt.  That would probably qualify, though the building it's in isn't attached to the others.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hmm... It sounds as if we you were talking about greens from Australia.
> That's quite a lot of time you are trading weaponary - how old are you?



I'm 42.  I turn 43 at AC10 this year. 




> I don't like old weaponary, I like new and fresh weaponary. Recoil less sniper rifles, urban assault rifles and lightweight pistols. I don't know much about calibers and such. Not even about many models. I know that I like the oridinary M4 Carbine, the Barret 50. Caliber, the XM307, the TAR21 and some types of artilliry - I love them.



Play with the new stuff, and you'll find, over time, a hunger for the old stuff.  Been there, done that....filled a couple of safes. 



Roose Hurro said:


> I don't know... I've never shot my dildo.



  I've said it before Roose and I'll say it again....if on the odd chance our paths should ever cross....your money is no good.  The beer and scotch is on me, and we ain't done until we wake up in the drunk tank. Save your Yank-dollars......for bail friend.


----------



## hlfb (Mar 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> So... what make and model of car do you shoot with?


That's a little more complicated.  A Dodge Ram, Ford Mustang, or BMW F800 GS depending on the weather and what else I am shooting.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> Are all furries in this forum from USA? It's illegal to own them in my country... and I don't want anyway.
> 
> Why do you want weapons for? I don't see any good thing you can do with them.



I'm from the USA and one use for guns is hunting. If people didn't shoot deer then there would be a masive overpopulation issue of deer, more people would hit them with cars, they would eat all the plants out and starve to death over a few years.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I've said it before Roose and I'll say it again....if on the odd chance our paths should ever cross....your money is no good.  The beer and scotch is on me, and we ain't done until we wake up in the drunk tank. Save your Yank-dollars......for bail friend.



Heh... two more months (and three days), I'll be turning 48.  I just hope, wherever you plan to get the beer and scotch, I don't end up getting carded.  Yeah, haven't earned my wrinkles, yet, though my hair has that touch of gray and my beard's gone salt and pepper.  Meaning, if I wear my hat and shave, we might have trouble.  Oh, and I'm more a margarita kinda guy.  Spent a good long portion of my childhood living and wandering in the desert (Mojave, to be specific), so don't fault me for liking fermented cactus juice!  And... well... never been drunk, so I guess you'll have to teach me?      So, replace the beer with wine and the scotch with tequilla... don't forget to rent a plane and some parachutes... then we can get together for an afternoon of fun.  (Always wanted to throw myself out of an airplane, just never got around to it... not to mention the bum leg would make it a bit too risky).  Though I'd rather save my bail money, and wake up in a field somewhere, tangled up in my chute and wondering why a cow is licking my face.




hlfb said:


> That's a little more complicated.  *A Dodge Ram, Ford Mustang, or BMW F800 GS* depending on the weather and what else I am shooting.



You have good taste in trucks, muscle cars and motorcycles...




TriggerhappyWolf said:


> I'm from the USA and one use for guns is hunting. If people didn't shoot deer then there would be a masive overpopulation issue of deer, more people would hit them with cars, they would eat all the plants out *and starve to death over a few years*.



Actually, they'd starve quicker than that.  This is what happens when you eliminate a prey animal's natural predators.  And this is why we need to hunt, to make up for our meddling.   Also, so we can have a nice, big barbecue, and invite all the neighbors over.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got a Colt M1911 .45, a Tanfoglio snub .45, a Ruger 10/22 (Who doesn't?), a Winchester .308, 30-06, a Benelli M3T 12 gauge, and a Taurus 4410 "The Judge." The rifles were an inheritance from my grandfather, M1911 was my OTHER grandfather's, the .22 was my dad's, and the shotgun, well... I bought that one. As well as the Taurus. I really find that shooting relieves stress. And it's a hell of a good time. Also, the zombies won't kill themselves.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> I've got a Colt M1911 .45, a Tanfoglio snub .45, *a Ruger 10/22 (Who doesn't?)*, a Winchester .308, 30-06, a Benelli M3T 12 gauge, and a Taurus 4410 "The Judge." The rifles were an inheritance from my grandfather, M1911 was my OTHER grandfather's, the .22 was my dad's, and the shotgun, well... I bought that one. As well as the Taurus. I really find that shooting relieves stress. And it's a hell of a good time. Also, the zombies won't kill themselves.



I don't...  ;-;


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.lolcaption.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/win-tacticool-gun-420x335.jpg

Now THERE'S a gun that I'd like to own.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> http://www.lolcaption.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/win-tacticool-gun-420x335.jpg
> 
> Now THERE'S a gun that I'd like to own.



It would be hard to reload all of that. 
How heavy would that be?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> It would be hard to reload all of that.
> How heavy would that be?



By the time you would need to reload, everyone would be dead.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> By the time you would need to reload, everyone would be dead.


You would be dead trying to hit someone with it, it has to have little to no accuracy.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> By the time you would need to reload, *everyone would be dead*.



Including the person behind the trigger.........   >.<


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Including the person behind the trigger.........   >.<



When I say everyone, I mean everyone!

DOCTOR DOAK:  "Look out everyone!  Now he's a thread NINJA!"


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 15, 2010)

*I don't but I love the AK47, Desert Eagle, and many more.*


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 15, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I don't but I love the AK47, Desert Eagle, and many more.*



The Eagle in which caliber? It's a .45 and a .50.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 15, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> The Eagle in which caliber? It's a .45 and a .50.



Never in .45ACP.  Factory, the Desert Eagle comes in .357Mag, .41Mag, 44Mag, .440 Cor-bon and .50AE.

The Micro Eagle and the Baby Eagle don't share the same design.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

I would probably get a gun as everyone in Texas has a gun.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Never in .45ACP.  Factory, the Desert Eagle comes in .357Mag, .41Mag, 44Mag, .440 Cor-bon and .50AE.
> 
> The Micro Eagle and the Baby Eagle don't share the same design.



I stand corrected. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2010)

isn't the deagle a hunk of shit that stovepipes all the time and is only popular because it's been in so many movies anyways?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Palestinians? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a strip mall?  I've seen 'em there...



Yes, palestinians. Wait no, also, greedy jews, those people who knock on your door for money and israeli rednex.



Irreverent said:


> I'm 42.  I turn 43 at AC10 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the old one, just don't get too sleepy and antique because the guns won't play with you anymore.
AC10 reminds me of AC130.

Actually, I will never find a hunger to the old stuff. I will try and make better ones, and not get back to the oldies. I don't like oldies. Make the bullet bigger, faster, explosive and penerating - and you got yourself a weapon. Make it has a good mag, be recoiless, be accurate and lightweight - you can take out an entire base. Supressed, you will be a demigod.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> isn't the deagle a hunk of shit that stovepipes all the time and is only popular because it's been in so many movies anyways?


From what I've heard, they jam alot, probably a whole mess of other problems though.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 15, 2010)

When I get a decent job and a stable income, I'll probably become that uncle with all the guns and swords.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually, I will never find a hunger to the old stuff. I will try and make better ones, and not get back to the oldies. I don't like oldies.



I used to be like that, and then I picked up a Marlin 444 lever gun....and the worm turned.



> Make the bullet bigger, faster, explosive and penerating - and you got yourself a weapon. Make it has a good mag, be recoiless, be accurate and lightweight - you can take out an entire base. Supressed, you will be a demigod.



We have this.  The G and H variants of the the B52 Stratofortress can be fitted with a 8 shot magazine fed cruise missal launcher....and while not "suppressed" its faster than the speed of sound, so you wont here it coming.



Lobar said:


> isn't the deagle a hunk of shit that stovepipes all the time and is only popular because it's been in so many movies anyways?



and


leon said:


> From what I've heard, they jam alot, probably a whole mess of other problems though.



Fed decent ammo, the gas action is highly reliable and wont short stroke like a recoil-action pistol (typically Glocks) when people flinch.  Its a bitch to clean though.  Its heavy and a bear to shoot.  Most of the ones at the club get sold after "only one box of ammo shot."


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Every time I see a gun shop in a mall on American TV, I get a little more horrified inside.
> 
> Just _there_, like, between Starbucks and a toy shop. D:



Toys R Us has no problem with people carrying guns in their stores long as the person is lawful. Being said one can open carry their pistol while shopping for items like board games, even while there are plenty of young gentlemen around.



grrside said:


> Are all furries in this forum from USA? It's illegal to own them in my country... and I don't want anyway.
> 
> Why do you want weapons for? I don't see any good thing you can do with them.



Self defense. A person's safety is their own responsibility. The use of firearms is a good way to reduce possibility of personal injury should an assailant attack.



CynicalCirno said:


> Hehe, what does Starbucks sell? Coffee?
> I don't like the fact that it's legal to hold them.
> I say that like here, you need a license and that's good.
> 
> ...



In the US, many states allow unlicensed open carry, of which a permit or ID is not required to initially purchase a firearm.

While US claims relations are not good with Israel, I cheer you guys on. Please wipe Hamas off the face of the Earth.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I used to be like that, and then I picked up a Marlin 444 lever gun....and the worm turned.
> 
> 
> 
> We have this.  The G and H variants of the the B52 Stratofortress can be fitted with a 8 shot magazine fed cruise missal launcher....and while not "suppressed" its faster than the speed of sound, so you wont here it coming.



I don't think I will ever like those guns, they are too simple - or it's just another level of cool complicated, but nope, I won't like them. Really, you need to take a target from 2 miles away with a single bullet without them hearing you or seeing you - would you use a Marlin 444 lever gun?

There is one old thing that actually interests me, but it's not guns. I am talking about artilliry cannons - I love them. More likely, the howitzer that is so useful(Recoil less artilliry).

A cruise missile over the speed of sound? That's nasty! Though, if somebody made a bullet in the size of a tank shell, and a heavy launcher that could directly shoot it without using a tank and while it can hit aircraft, it would be awesome.

Another nice thing that is researched is the laser - currectly it takes too much energy to use it for the millitary but it's still POWERFUL. Well a bullet to the brain does the job faster. 

Like terrorists used acid in the past on their bullets, I think it would be a great  idea to put a biological payload in the bullets for easy illnesses with few bullets.

Can you shoot anything or you just put it on your wall?



insane_kangaroo said:


> In the US, many states allow unlicensed open carry, of which a permit or ID is not required to initially purchase a firearm.
> 
> While US claims relations are not good with Israel, I cheer you guys on. Please wipe Hamas off the face of the Earth.


I think that's bad - USA is _not_ the safest country(Even while strong), and civillians holding weapons will turn into a war.

I know that the relationships are getting tight, but we will get over it.
Thanks.
We probably will, we just can't hurt civillians(Which is just their key).

In the "Oferet Yetzoka" Operation, there is a word from Goldstone that says we used civillians and used them to defuse bombs and get into buildings - just today, I read in the newspapers, that from camera shots and videos of the millitary, Hamas terrorists were dressed as pregnant women, so we won't hurt them. When their cover was blown, they had to move from their place to another - suddenly, a group of children came and surrounded them and followed them - so we won't be able to shoot them. They are breaking the rules of life, and we get all the mocks. It's just stupid isn't it?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can you shoot anything or you just put it on your wall?



Depends.  I have shooters, plinkers and keepers in the collection.  Shooters get shot weekly (my target rifles), plinkers get shot when the mood strikes, or someone wants to try something and we set up a range day.  I try to get everything out of the safes and to the range once a year.  Keepers get stored, because continued use would devalue their collector's value.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I think that's bad - USA is _not_ the safest country(Even while strong), and civillians holding weapons will turn into a war.




Citizens having weapons are just fine, there will be no war. There are  safe cities like Kennesaw which mandate every home have a firearm if the  person can lawfully own a firearm. Some stupid criminals tried to rob a  cafe in Kennesaw only to see the patrons were all armed.

Criminals who try to pull anything in Kennesaw are simply trying to  commit suicide. :grin:

Citizens are responsible with firearms. If someone breaks the law becoming a felon, they'll have their tail thrown in jail and firearms taken away.



CynicalCirno said:


> I know that the relationships are getting tight, but we will get over it.
> Thanks.
> We probably will, we just can't hurt civillians(Which is just their key).
> 
> In the "Oferet Yetzoka" Operation, there is a word from Goldstone that says we used civillians and used them to defuse bombs and get into buildings - just today, I read in the newspapers, that from camera shots and videos of the millitary, Hamas terrorists were dressed as pregnant women, so we won't hurt them. When their cover was blown, they had to move from their place to another - suddenly, a group of children came and surrounded them and followed them - so we won't be able to shoot them. They are breaking the rules of life, and we get all the mocks. It's just stupid isn't it?



Hamas is pathetic, with the heads cut off they're starting to crumble. They're already losing Gaza, thankfully.

The media is bad right now in showing the true light of the conflict, Hamas is playing submissive because they can't get their way so they're crying foul.

Have you already put in your years to the Israeli forces?


----------



## aKaFluffButt (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to own a Beretta 92FS when i worked in security, this gun was so heavy it was a dangerous weapon even without ammo. You could crack rocks with it XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Depends.  I have shooters, plinkers and keepers in the collection.  Shooters get shot weekly (my target rifles), plinkers get shot when the mood strikes, or someone wants to try something and we set up a range day.  I try to get everything out of the safes and to the range once a year.  Keepers get stored, because continued use would devalue their collector's value.


Oh really? What are your favorite weapons?
I may don't own one, but maybe in the furture, I will hold either a sniper rifle(Because they have BIG bullets and one to the brain hurts much), or a simple and nice pistol(Lightweight much).
If the keepers will stay stored, they will never be used - though, a war would be fun amirite?



insane_kangaroo said:


> Citizens having weapons are just fine, there will be no war. There are  safe cities like Kennesaw which mandate every home have a firearm if the  person can lawfully own a firearm. Some stupid criminals tried to rob a  cafe in Kennesaw only to see the patrons were all armed.
> 
> Criminals who try to pull anything in Kennesaw are simply trying to  commit suicide. :grin:
> 
> ...


I am happy that it's alright - but if a conflict breaks someone may get hurt. It's still nice overally, if you want to play with your neighbur CODMW2 without a console.

Hamas may be losing Gaza, but almost every civillian supports them and tries to attack as well. In Jerusalem, they take rocks and throw them at Jewish people that come to pray at the western wall. They don't like that the Lurkers build without confirmation, but they do the same so they can't cry about it.

The media is very bad. We still have a solider there, and nobody came to save him. Even the people that come to help give up after a while. It's really bad.

Actually, and sadly, nope, I have a few years until then - No pun intended.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I would probably get a gun as everyone in Texas has a gun.


 
I don't own a Gun...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't own a Gun...



You better get one so you can shoot the monitor when you get trolled


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I don't own a Gun...



And your location is listed as Texas...you sir, are a liar!


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh really? What are your favorite weapons?



Fullbore target rifles, in 6.5x55 or .308 are my major vice.  Two of my weekly shooters are in my scraps.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

Best first gun?
AK-47 or M-16?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Fullbore target rifles, in 6.5x55 or .308 are my major vice.  Two of my weekly shooters are in my scraps.


Why do you like those so much?
Not that I really understand what are they, but okay.
How many times in a month do you get to shoot?



Liam said:


> Best first gun?
> AK-47 or M-16?



I prefer the M16 because it's new.
The AK47 has too much sway and recoil, and it's old. Though, it's bullets are bigger than the M16 - I think. Many accesories for the M16 were made while people worked hard to make copies for the AK47 that couldn't take that much.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

Liam said:


> Best first gun?
> AK-47 or M-16?



Neither.  If you want to learn to shoot well, a bolt action .22 rimfire is the best way to start.  The Savage Mark II BVS or BTVS is an excellent starter rifle.



CynicalCirno said:


> Why do you like those so much?
> Not that I really understand what are they, but okay.
> How many times in a month do you get to shoot?



Only accurate guns are interesting.  In general terms, rounds smaller than .25 cal tend to max out around 400 yards.  If you want to shoot 800-1,200 yards, you need long-for-calibre, heavy bullets with high a ballistic co-efficient.  The 6.5x55 and the .308 are ideal for this.  You can shoot the AR15 out to 800 yards, but you need to use 72 grain bullets....which wont feed from the mag, so you have to single load them.

I run a rifle league weekly, at an indoor range and in the summer months, its usually one outdoor match per month.  So I get out about 52-75 times per year.  Plus any time I'm teaching, about 4-8 times per year.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Neither.  If you want to learn to shoot well, a bolt action .22 rimfire is the best way to start.  The Savage Mark II BVS or BTVS is an excellent starter rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not an expert in guns, but I agree that only accurate guns are interesting - though, they may not work the best at close range.
I'm sure it's not made yet, but I think that there should be bigger and stronger sniper rifles with bullets big enough to make a person lose his stomach.
What is AR15, "Savage Mark II BVS" and "BTVS"?
You get to shoot guns pretty much - obviously the opposite of me - I _never _shot a gun. You are also teaching - teaching shooting? Well, it must be fun shooting things all the time, but live targets are always better than dull targets.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 17, 2010)

> I prefer the M16 because it's new.
> The AK47 has too much sway and recoil, and it's old. Though, it's bullets are bigger than the M16 - I think. Many accesories for the M16 were made while people worked hard to make *copies for the AK47 that couldn't take that much.*



If you ever actually hold or fire one, you'd change your mind. The AK is an incredibly solid piece of machinery.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> If you ever actually hold or fire one, you'd change your mind. The AK is an incredibly solid piece of machinery.


Actually, even though the oldness and the sway, if somebody experts this rifle it becomes a killing machine.
The AK47 in the right hands is better then a squad of people with M16.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> If you ever actually hold or fire one, you'd change your mind. The AK is an incredibly solid piece of machinery.



Very durable, reliable and cheap to make... most popular military rifle ever created, though not the most accurate.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Very durable, reliable and cheap to make... most popular military rifle ever created, though* not the most accurate*.


 This is the reason I don't like them, I've seen a few tests between an M16 and AK-47 and the only advantage the AK has is the power of its rounds, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Any thread which's title is simply "GUNS!" Has got to include something good in it (Though only being here for a few hours, thread titles have proven to be often times deceiving)

But seeing as this is actually about firearms, I'll list my one and only firearm (As of now)

Norinco (Don't flame me damn it, its a good gun!) reproduction of the outstanding Winchester M1897 Police Version.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Neither.  If you want to learn to shoot well, a bolt action .22 rimfire is the best way to start.  The Savage Mark II BVS or BTVS is an excellent starter rifle.


I'm going take note of that thanks.
However, during certain conflicts involving the US during the cold war, draftee's didn't really have that privilege.
The M16 IIRC, was more accurate, but was unreliable compared to the AK.
So, if you were dropped into a warzone, which would you prefer?  I'd side with the AK so I don't have to deal with the whole "Oh goddammit it's jammed again and those whatevers are still shooting at me" thing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Any thread which's title is simply "GUNS!" Has got to include something good in it (Though only being here for a few hours, thread titles have proven to be often times deceiving)
> 
> But seeing as this is actually about firearms, I'll list my one and only firearm (As of now)
> 
> Norinco (Don't flame me damn it, its a good gun!) reproduction of *the outstanding Winchester M1897* Police Version.



A while back, I found a genuine Winchester M1897... well used, with an overall gray patina, but no rust and still mechanically in perfect functioning condition, all for only $600.  Sure wish I'd had the money then.........


----------



## JDFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> A while back, I found a genuine Winchester M1897... well used, with an overall gray patina, but no rust and still mechanically in perfect functioning condition, all for only $600.  Sure wish I'd had the money then.........



Oh I've seen plenty originals floating around my local gun shops (There are many..damn I love living in a state with no gun laws!) Mostly they have all been the 31 inch civi models.  However, I did find ONE original WWI trench gun with the bayonet lug and the heat shield.  Guy wanted 8k for it, and I shit a brick cause he let me hold it.

But my Norinco does just fine for me.  It's a bit rough around the edges at first, but I've had my gun smith go through it and clean up the rough machining.  It shoots like a dream now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Oh I've seen plenty originals floating around my local gun shops (There are many..damn I love living in a state with no gun laws!) Mostly they have all been the 31 inch civi models.  However, I did find ONE original WWI trench gun with the bayonet lug and the heat shield.  Guy wanted 8k for it, and I shit a brick cause he let me hold it.
> 
> But my Norinco does just fine for me.  It's a bit rough around the edges at first, *but I've had my gun smith go through it and clean up the rough machining*.  It shoots like a dream now.



Yes, I've heard the Norinco versions respond well to a bit of gunsmith TLC.  It's just a shame that a new gun needs work before it can function properly...


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is AR15, "Savage Mark II BVS" and "BTVS"?



AR15, Savage MarkII BVS and BTVS.



> You are also teaching - teaching shooting?



I coach at the range I run, and I co-teach an "Introduction to Fullbore Shooting" course three or four times a year.  I also help out with accuracy clinics for the M14 at the club.



> Well, it must be fun shooting things all the time, but live targets are always better than dull targets.



I prefer "one way" ranges. 



JDFox said:


> Norinco (Don't flame me damn it, its a good gun!) reproduction of the outstanding Winchester M1897 Police Version.



Canadians love Norinco guns...affordable, reliable and great platforms for building on.  The M14 in my scraps is a Norc M305.  They can be a little rough on fit and finish, but they are 10x better than they were 5 years ago.



Liam said:


> The M16 IIRC, was more accurate, but was unreliable compared to the AK.
> So, if you were dropped into a warzone, which would you prefer?  I'd side with the AK so I don't have to deal with the whole "Oh goddammit it's jammed again and those whatevers are still shooting at me" thing.



Personally?  I'd take a C7 with 3x Elcon optic every time.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 18, 2010)

.22 Remington M597 LSS
Model 48 (1946 production) 12 gauge H&R Topper
1891/30 Izhevsk Mosin Nagant (1943 production)
-next year lookin to get a handgun, something cheap and fun...Hi-point anyone? x3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> AR15, Savage MarkII BVS and BTVS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting weapons - they are all accurate and are really good for _ranges_.
Though, I prefer silence - sometimes silence doesn't really work with longer range weapons. Sometimes, it will do everything. Though, unlike americans - in our country we mostly use guns to _kill_ - unlike ranges. Though, even we do train and have ranges. The father of my best friend is a very good pistol and rifle shooter that actually does thing quite good, I need to see him shoot some times at his usual range.

You run a range? That's very nice.
Though, teaching accuracy should be for all weapons - always go for the head that is a tricky spot(because you can easily miss). Learning how to accurately hit between the eyes, shoot the enemy's weapon to jam it and how to stick the gun in the enemy's chest -all are live target trainings.

Though, in a war you cannot underestimate the use of knives if you have them. Also, using rocks as decoys, accurately find and plant mines and secure hostages is also important for live actions.


In the end, I am more of an action(Which is 99% more likely to happen) person that a training one. I'd prefer kick somebody twice in the back then stab him than accurately hitting his heart. Do you think that if a person, hits hard enough on the heart area, something bad will happen? It's a bit painful so yes.

I prefer one way go with a knives - I really like them(Actually I don't really own one or really train at one - I did in the past).
In the end accuracy doesn't really apply to such a dreamless person like me.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Interesting weapons - they are all accurate and are really good for _ranges_.



The AR15 is the civilian version (and original) version of what became the M16.  The chief difference being the lack of selective fire.



> Though, I prefer silence - sometimes silence doesn't really work with longer range weapons.



Because the projectile is supersonic, it hits before the sound signature arrives.  The victim never here's it coming.



> You run a range? That's very nice



Its an amateur sport facility, with pistol, rifle, black powder, silhouette and Olympic style shooting.  I'm a director on the Board there, and I run the rifle league and teach.  Its just a hobby.  Sort of like running a hockey or soccer club.  IRL, I'm a director at a telco/ISP.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Because the projectile is supersonic, it hits before the sound signature arrives. The victim never here's it coming.


 
Yes, but nobody is going to hear subsonic ammo at 200 yards, either, and you'll still have a little bit of the element of suprise when you start cracking off more shots.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 19, 2010)

Liam said:


> Best first gun?
> AK-47 or M-16?



well if you want to be fair then let's think about it
The original m16 was a piece of $h!t. It would jam ALOT. 
The ak47 has more stopping power and doesn't jam. 

As for the newest versions of each...
M16. They fixed the problems and is a good mid-long range gun
Ak-103. This version has almost no recoil, still has a larger round, and is much lighter than the 47 or 74 models. 

Both guns have several veriations but it's a question of what you want in a gun. M16 is built for longer range acuracy. 
Ak's still have long range but up close they have more stopping power. This works better in urban combat.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Yes, but nobody is going to hear subsonic ammo at 200 yards,



Its a challenge.  The slower you go, the bigger the bullet to maintain enough energy to do damage..  Big bullets fly slow, so you have to drive them fast, its a bit of a vicious  circle.  And the trajectory is going to be rainbow shaped.


----------



## Leon (Mar 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its a challenge. The slower you go, the bigger the bullet to maintain enough energy to do damage.. Big bullets fly slow, so you have to drive them fast, its a bit of a vicious circle. And the trajectory is going to be rainbow shaped.


But don't larger caliber bullets have more inertia?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2010)

leon said:


> But don't larger caliber bullets have more inertia?



Exactly.  Which means you have to drive them faster, and faster is louder....the "crack" of the bullet is the shockwave caused by the supersonic projectile.  Its a mini sonic boom. 

So to get a large bullet to go a long range quietly is a challenge.   And then there's wind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The AR15 is the civilian version (and original) version of what became the M16.  The chief difference being the lack of selective fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Civillian version - Not for use in quarrles with your neighbour.

Even if it's supersonic, other people will hear. You can't attack a group like that. They will eventually come for you.
So under sonic speed weapons do a weaker job but with no sound or flash.

In the end you just wait for the target to smile well before it loses it's brain.

Pretty nice sport facility, even for an ameteur one - it has everything you need and more(Or am I wrong?). What kind of director are you?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its a challenge.  The slower you go, the bigger the bullet to maintain enough energy to do damage..  Big bullets fly slow, so you have to drive them fast, its a bit of a vicious  circle.  *And the trajectory is going to be rainbow shaped.*



Still, in a pistol bullet, big and slow is good for short range effectiveness... reason the 45 Colt and .45ACP (and the original guns they're chambered in) are both still popular today, as they were in their heyday.


----------



## akito (Mar 19, 2010)

s&w sw9ve 9mm, 2 mags always loaded with jhp  
jimmenz ja-22 .22 is the GF's
mossberg 110 16 gauge shotgun ( bolt action 3 round with choke ) 
1937 mossin nagant sportmanized 7.62x54
the GF and I at the range

oh , we will go shooting in my partial when I get it in may lol I'll make sure to take a few vids and pics.


----------



## CindarellaPop (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I did, but in all honesty I'd probably just hurt myself.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 20, 2010)

I own a .32 pistol that was thrown out of a car during a high speed chase. It's pretty crappy and has horrible aiming abilities.

My boyfriend owns two shotguns, one of which has a clip that holds three shells.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Still, in a pistol bullet, big and slow is good for short range effectiveness... reason the 45 Colt and .45ACP (and the original guns they're chambered in) are both still popular today, as they were in their heyday.



Very true, but also short range.  I've tried smacking the 200-yard gong with a 230gr FMJ .45ACP at 980fps....its damn near a 36" hold over.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

I own some air soft, a paintball gun, and a metal bat. Never really seen the need to own an actual gun. Then again the current neighborhood I'm living in isn't really violent or anything.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> The Eagle in which caliber? It's a .45 and a .50.


.50 high power is the nicest.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Very true, but also short range.  I've tried smacking the 200-yard gong with a 230gr FMJ .45ACP at 980fps....*its damn near a 36" hold over.*



Yep, but then, that's the challenge of long range pistolcraft, isn't it?


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

All I own is a .22 semi auto rifle. But I've used a Kar-98, Lee-Enfield, CAR-15 if im correct, a black powder rifle, and a few 20-12 gauge shotguns.


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have three.

-WASR 10, a cheap Romanian AK-47

-Model 1903 Turkish Mauser

-Old .16 gauge Wingmaster


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope the reconcilliation bill repeals all previous weapons bans in this country.

I might vote for Barrack Obama if he makes it so that I can own a 105mm recoilless rifle with heat rounds.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 22, 2010)

I inherited a rifle and a shotgun from my granfathers, and I have a pistol that dad loaned me.

Never really used the pistol and I was a bad shot with the rifle, and I missed at point blank with a shotgun.

As I grow older though, I lost my passion to shoot animals. Just seems...wrong. *Shrugs.*

I won't denigrate hunters or anything, just my view.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 22, 2010)

I want something that packs a punch.
I'm not sure what, but I know I want'em big and I want a lot.

[Kinda like that couple in *Tremors*]


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 23, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I want something that packs a punch.
> I'm not sure what, but I know I want'em big and I want a lot.
> 
> [Kinda like that couple in *Tremors*]



.45 ACP never hurt... (oxymoron) There's lots of it, and it packs a wallop. Now, there's always the .457 Linebaugh, or the venerable .454 Cassul.


----------



## zsewq55912 (Mar 23, 2010)

mys well be the AMW aka AMP are the AK-47 are m-4 are m-14


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 23, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> mys well be the AMW aka AMP are the AK-47 are m-4 are m-14



Erm. What?


----------



## lgnb695 (Mar 23, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> mys well be the AMW aka AMP are the AK-47 are m-4 are m-14



:I

What the fuck am I looking at.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 23, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> :I
> 
> What the fuck am I looking at.



I wish I knew... XP


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

My dad's got a gold accented Remington 870, looks smexy. He's also got an authentic Kar98k from his uncle via WWII.

Only guns I've personally shot are said 870 (12 Gauge), and a .44 magnum. Love that magnum to no end :3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 23, 2010)

CindarellaPop said:


> I wish I did, but in all honesty I'd probably just hurt myself.



Start with a .22LR rifle, like the Ruger 10/22 or a cheap Marlin, and go out in the wilderness and have fun.


----------



## Olaunn (Mar 23, 2010)

I only own a glock 20, H&R 12 gauge, and a .243 Winchester bolt action.

I absolutely love guns and if I wasn't so busy with life I would have a nimiety of guns by now. My passion for firearms has led to my independent gunsmithing attempt, which my father will be a part of. We plan to manufacture our own guns with our combined knowledge of engineering and metalworks.

 Currently, I'm constructing a shop which already contains a forge and drill machines and at the same time I'm working on securing the appropriate licenses.

 I love guns.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 23, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> I only own a glock 20, H&R 12 gauge, and a .243 Winchester bolt action.
> 
> I absolutely love guns and if I wasn't so busy with life I would have a nimiety of guns by now. My passion for firearms has led to *my independent gunsmithing attempt*, which my father will be a part of. We plan to manufacture our own guns with our combined knowledge of engineering and metalworks.
> 
> ...



Had to do that with my JCHiggins Model 20, due to a previous owner performing an incompetent hack-job on the barrel.  Amazing what you can do with a bastard file, a couple needle files (to remove burring), a precision square (to make sure everthing's square), and some fine-grit (1200) sandpaper on a flat-surface tool (improvised).  Touch up the finish with a sharpie, and it looks factory.


----------



## Hottigress (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 357. and a lot of old bb guns. Yesterday, I got my favourite pump bb gun, climbed up a tree, and shot at nature.


----------

